# I found out how to re-hydrate Play-doh!!



## mamasaurus (Jun 20, 2004)

Ok, for everyone who is sick and tired of the Play-doh drying out... I looked online and found a way to re-hydrate it.

Get a paper towel and wet it, wring out the excess water, so the paper towel is just damp.

Take the semi-dried out Play-doh (before it turns completely into a rock), and wrap it up in the damp paper towel.

Put the wrapped up Play-doh in the Play-doh container and put the lid on.

Let it sit for at least 2 hours.

Unwrap the Play-doh. It should be sticky - too sticky to play with yet.

Put the unwrapped Play-doh back in the container with the lid on to dry out a bit. After a while, it should be back to a good consistency.

How long you keep it wrapped in the damp paper towel and how long you put it back in the container afterwards depends on how dry the Play-doh was to begin with.

But it should work pretty well. We've been doing this now for months, and it's been working beautifully!


----------



## bellee (Feb 26, 2003)

That's a great tip









Aslo, what I do, is just put a few drops of water in the container with the play-dough (homemade or store bought), shake it up, let it sit, shake it up, let it sit (you know, like just whenever you pass by it, shake it up a bit







) then when you open it, just knead it like crazy at it'll be back to normal in no time


----------



## artgirl (May 17, 2002)

Thanks! this is VERY important information for our household.







I think my dh may have thrown out a container of playdough yesterday because it was too dry. NO MORE!


----------

